# 2014 Florida Bee College Master Beekeeper St. Augustine Florida Whitney Lab



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Greetings Friends, Beekeepers, and Honey Bee Lovers, 

The University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab has its two big events coming up again! Have you marked your calendars? Here is everything you need to know! 

The Master Beekeeper Program will be holding its biannual training and exams on Thursday March 6th at the Whitney Lab in St. Augustine, Florida. The Master Beekeeper Program (MBP) is a five-year beekeeper training and certification program and boasts nearly 300 active members. This collection of registered beekeepers performs public service credits as a part of program advancement. To date, they have collectively reached nearly three million people in the state of Florida and beyond. They serve as bee ambassadors to beginning beekeepers, the public, and our community, by teaching and serving as an extension of UF/HBREL The MBP trains and educates beekeepers on new techniques, equipment, potential problems, tips and tricks to improve their beekeeping skills. Perhaps most importantly, it keeps beekeepers around the state and country connected and furthermore, connected to their communities. Beekeepers must have owned at least one hive of bees for at least one year to register, and entry to the MBP is attained by passing the apprentice examinations on exam day. Further into the program, students choose a major and attain major and core credits. To graduate as a Master Craftsman beekeeper, the final level in the program, one must complete a research project or Extension program.

For more information about the Master Beekeeper Program please visit: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/master_beekeeper.shtml

For registration to the upcoming spring event please visit: https://spring2014mbp.eventbrite.com 

The University of Florida Bee College is the most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida and is back for its seventh year! Everyone is welcome to attend Bee College: beekeepers, naturalists, farmers, gardeners, county agents, and anyone interested in honey bees! It’s not too late to register, as you might know, we fill up pretty fast but there is still time! Registration is open until Tuesday March 4th. Bee College is the best time you could have learning about honey bees and beekeeping, the full schedule will be announced soon. There are topics for beginners, advanced, hands-on demonstrations, workshops on everything from Honey Extraction, Varroa Biology, Grafting, Queen Rearing and IPM approaches! The keynote speakers this year are Dr. Dewey Caron, (U. Delaware) and Dr. Jim and Maryann Frazier of Penn State. As always, we have the Fl apiary Inspection Team, the HBREL team and a host of other great speakers. Bee College has enough beekeeping knowledge to last you all year! We give you a stunning Bee College pin, a goody bag, a program binder with lecture material, snacks, lunch, banquet dinner, awards ceremony and a raffle where you can win great prizes! The full schedule and course titles will be announced early next week! 

Coupled with the UF Bee College is the Annual Bee College Honey Show. Our honey show is the largest in the state, and winners can proudly claim the title of “Best Honey in Florida”! The Bee College Honey Show provides a wonderful opportunity to showcase all of your (and your bees!) hard work. The show will be judged using the Welsh Honey Judge methods by certified professional Honey Judges and Stewards, and winners will be announced during the awards ceremony Friday evening. If you want to exhibit in the show, all you have to do is register for the Bee College and send your entry form in early. You can enter items such as extracted honey, candles, frames for extraction, artwork, and more. Exhibit classes and the entry form will be posted online next week! 

Register today! https://2014beecollege.eventbrite.com (ticket prices and purchasing)

For more information please visit: www.ufhoneybee.com (general program information)

For general questions email me: [email protected]

For registration questions, please email Glinda Burnett at [email protected]

->VENDOR space still available! Please see our website for a vendor application (fees apply). 

Did you know that you can pay by check? It’s easy! Just go https://2014beecollege.eventbrite.com and enter the number of registrations you would like to purchase (skip the register button). Next choose ‘SHOW OTHER PAYMENT OPTIONS’ (below the REGISTER button). Then, click ‘PAY OFFLINE’. Here you will add your personal information to register for the event. You may then mail your registration fee the address below (please make checks payable to the University of Florida). 

Please, feel free to tweet, Facebook, email, post, blog about us!

Hope to see y’all soon!
~Jeanette 

Mailing address:
UF Bee College 
c/o Glinda Burnett 
Department of Entomology and Nematology
University of Florida
Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive
PO Box 110620 
Gainesville, FL 32611-0620


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey there. 
Don’t forget to register for the upcoming….. 
2014 UNIVERSITY OF FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE 
to be held at the following time, date, and location: 
Friday, March 7, 2014 at 8:00 AM 
- to -
Saturday, March 8, 2014 at 5:00 PM (EST) 
Whitney Marine Laboratory for Bioscience 
9505 N Oceanshore Blvd
Marineland, FL 32137

2014 Bee College is just around the corner! Have you registered yet? Bee College is Florida’s largest honey bee extension event! There are two days of beekeeping and bee-related courses, over 50 topics, a Jr. Bee College on Saturday for kids, a 20-class Honey Show to claim the 'Best Honey in Florida', live hive demonstrations and much more, all held at the gorgeous Whitney Marine Lab in in sunny St. Augustine Florida. This year we have Dr. Dewey Caron from U. of Delaware, Dr. Jim and Mayanne Frazier from Penn State, Robert Brewer & Keith Feilder from UGA, and Virginia Webb of Mtn. Honey! 

Share this event on Facebook and Twitter

We hope you can make it!

Cheers,
University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Folks, 

We are just shy of a week away from the University of Florida’s two big Extension events: the Master Beekeeper Program (MBP)and the Bee College. We are filling up pretty fast now, don’t miss your chance to attend two of Florida’s best educational beekeeping events. Registration is open until Tuesday March 4th. We may still be able to take some walk-up (on-site) registrations, but those are subject to an additional 10$ walk-up fee. 

We have a truly fabulous speaker line-up, great door prizes, live honey bee colonies, a one-of-a-kind Honey Show showcasing some of the best bee products in the state, a variety of vendors and an absolute wealth of information to share. Please consider joining us March 6 for the MBP training/exams and Mar 7-8 for the Bee College at the beautiful Whitney Marine Lab in Marineland, Fl. 

Links: (info, links to registration, etc.)

Bee college: http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml 
Honey Show: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Welsh Honey Judging.shtml 
Master Beekeeper Program: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/master_beekeeper.shtml 

General info: [email protected]
Registration information/issues: [email protected] 

We hope to see you there! 

Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory
Department of Entomology and Nematology
University of Florida
Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive
PO Box 110620 
Gainesville, FL 32611-0620
Phone (352) 273-3932
Fax (352) 392 0190 
www.ufhoneybee.com
www.afbee.com 
@ UFhoneybeelab
@ UFNativeBuzz


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It was all about bees at Whitney Lab in Marineland as the University of Florida played host to the seventh annual Bee College on Friday and Saturday. An estimated 350 people from all over the country signed up for two full days of lectures and hands-on workshops regarding honey bees and other pollinators.(News-Journal) http://p.news-journalonline.com/article/20140312/NEWS0402/140319904/1045/ARTICLES?p=1&tc=pg


----------

